# Persian: سر ضربه



## seitt

Greetings,

This has just come up on Iran TV.

In full, it sounded like سر ضربه خورده بود ‘sar-e ḍarbe khorde bud’. It was referring to something that someone suffered in an accident.

Please, what is the meaning of سر ضربه خورده بود? Please correct if I have spelt it wrong.

All the best,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

Correct is سر ﴿كسي﴾ ضربه خورده بود.
For example:
سرش ضربه خورده بود
سرت ضربه خورده بود
سر يارو ضربه خورده بود
سر احمد ضربه خورده بود
and so on.

This is not an idiom. That means as it is. I.e. her/his head was struck by somthing.


----------



## panjabigator

Is ضربه injury?


----------



## searcher123

The result of one ضربه can be 'injury' 
If ضربه was heavy, the result of it can be an 'injury'. But if ضربه was not so hard, no 'injury' will be happened. Slap is a ضربه; when a car hit the wall, hitting force (of car to wall or wall to car) is a ضربه.

Dear Simon, please give a good equivalent for ضربه in English!


----------



## seitt

Dear searcher123,

Thank you – do I understand rightly that ضربه خوردن means “to receive a serious blow” (in this case to the head”?

Is ضربه خوردن the passive of ضربه زدن?

All the best, and many thanks again,

Simon


----------



## seitt

Dear searcher123 and panjabigator,

I think we answered simultaneously. 

The English word has to be ‘blow’.

Simon


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Dear searcher123,
> 
> Thank you – do I understand rightly that ضربه خوردن means “to receive a serious blow” (in this case to the head”?


 
I think if you put a به at the beginning of my previous sentences, the  meaning will be clearer. I.e. به سرش ضربه خورده بود and so on.

In your example, yes. When we talk about ضربه وارد آمدن به سر, normally that is serious. However in other situations, ضربه خوردن is not serious necessarily. For example: با توپ به شيشه ضربه خورد

Ball hit the glass, may nothing was happened (unseriously) or may glass was broken (seriously).




seitt said:


> Is ضربه خوردن the passive of ضربه زدن?
> 
> All the best, and many thanks again,
> 
> Simon



Exactly.


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Dear searcher123 and panjabigator,
> 
> I think we answered simultaneously.
> 
> The English word has to be ‘blow’.
> 
> Simon



Can I ask what is the difference between وزيدن and ضربه زدن in English? I was thinking 'blow' more means وزيدن.

Edited: Is not strike a better equivalent?


----------



## seitt

وزيدن = to blow, yes, but as a verb only - when 'blow' is a noun it is almost always, perhaps always 'ضربه' (but see my own question, which follows).
A strike (as a noun) is usually either اعتصاب or a good result in ten-pin bowling http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strike_(bowling).

And now, a question of my own, please, if I may:
The English noun ‘blow’ is often used figuratively.
For example, “Losing his job was a terrible blow.”
Can I use 'ضربه' for this?


----------



## searcher123

Many thanks for your excellent answer.
Yes, really you can. However in Persian, we specify this blow was terrible for which one. In other word:

Your sentence means:
 از دست دادن شغلش ضربه وحشتناكي بود

That which is more common in Persian is:
از دست دادن شغلش ضربه وحشتناكي براش/براي زنش/براي بچه‌اش/براي همه/... بود


----------



## seitt

many thanks excellent.

Might I just add something?

In English, a "hit" is a successful, well-loved song.

So, as you can see, this area is indeed a minefield!

God bless, 

Simon


----------



## searcher123

Might I just ask something too?
When you told 'a "hit" is a successful, well-loved song', do you means "hit" is a well marketing commercial cassette of a completely amatory song? or you means "hit" itself have such meaning?

Best Regards


----------



## seitt

It can be both - if a song has been recently written or recorded and is extremely popular, it is a hit.

S


----------



## seitt

PS It is used in an extended meaning too e.g. "The new teacher was a hit with his pupils" i.e. they loved him.


----------



## searcher123

Wow!, What a hard meaning. Really a minefield specially for a foreign. Thanks for your details.

Best Regards


----------



## seitt

Minefield is the word.

You are more than welcome.

S


----------

